# Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich​*Wiederum gibt es auch zur HV 2014 nur einen einzigen  Landesverband, der es für notwendig hält, das Delegiertenmaterial für die HV des DAFV öffentlich zu machen. 

Und so seinen ihn bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischern und der Öffentlichkeit die Möglichkeit zu geben, das einzusehen und sich selber ein Bild zu machen.

Das ist zwar auch wiederum viel zu spät, als dass da noch eine Diskussion oder Beschlussfassung seitens der Vereine oder der das alles bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer diskutiert oder durchgesetzt werden könnte.

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend muss man aber loben, dass überhaupt ein Landesverband es für notwendig erachtet, seine Zahler zu informieren

Hier gehts zu den Dokumenten:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331


----------



## GandRalf (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Der letzte Satz auf der Terminliste ist.... "nett":



> -Im Rahmen der zur Verfügung stehenden Haushaltsmittel-


#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Dass Fristen nicht beachtet wurden und damit satzungswidrig eingeladen, hat leider auch der LSFV-NDS entweder nicht bemerkt oder nicht geschrieben..


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Fristen nicht beachtet wurden und damit satzungswidrig eingeladen, hat leider auch der LSFV-NDS entweder nicht bemerkt oder nicht geschrieben..



Was mir im Jahresbericht aufgefallen ist, die Erfolge unserer Wettangler wurden mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, die der "Trockenangler" aber in den Himmel gejubelt - also sind doch auch die Sparten - Jahresberichte unvollständig. Tauchen eigentlich die Startgelder irgentwo auf ? ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Weder in den Zahlen noch sonstwo taucht das Treuhandkonto (Ex-DAV) auf, über das die ganzen DAFV-Veranstaltungen 2013 abgewickelt wurden.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Die Anträge lesen sich so, als ob hier einige mitgelesen haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

;-))))))))))))


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Interessant ist auch der zeitliche Zusammenhang bei den Entscheidungen zu den Finanzen.
Bereits im Februar wurde die Beitragserhöhung abgesegnet im Verbandsausschuss.

Im Juli sind dann einige wohl mal kurz aufgewacht und haben den Brief bzgl Finanzkommission verschickt. 

Da war doch schon alles durch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Stimmt nur wieder mal nicht, so wie die das schreiben.

Denn da wurde nix abgesegnet, besprochen o. ä. - man wollte seitens der LV Zahlen haben und vor allem wissen, wie hoch die Erhöhung ausfallen sollte - was der BV (Präsidium wie Geschäftsstellen) ja nie geliefert haben. 

Daher auch das nachher mit Kommission (schon gesehen? richtige "Fach"leute sind da dabei ;-))) und dem ganzen anderen Driss...

Die können seitens Präsidium und Geschäftsstellen einfach eben nicht mal die Grundlagen der Verbandsarbeit, das reine Handwerk.....


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Knispel schrieb:


> Was mir im Jahresbericht aufgefallen ist, die Erfolge unserer Wettangler wurden mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, die der "Trockenangler" aber in den Himmel gejubelt - also sind doch auch die Sparten - Jahresberichte unvollständig. ...


Dafür aber sehr schön in dem Bericht der Bundesjugendleitung S.41:
_
"Bei Gesprächen mit befreundeten Nationen wurde schnell klar, dass die ganze Welt über das angelnde Deutschland lacht und uns nicht versteht und verstehen wird."_

So viel Erkenntnis.
Aber so wenig Konsequenzen daraus.


----------



## Knispel (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Das man sich über Deutschlands Anglerschaft im Ausland totlacht war mir bekannt, scheinbar den Deutschen aber nicht, deshalb musste das wohl Erwähnung finden. Das sich unser Verband aber als "Maß aller Dinge" in Europa betrachtet ist mir mehr als schleierhaft und unverständlich.
Aber ist es nicht ein Meilenstein der Geschichte - erstmals wird im DAFV öffentlich zugegeben, dass die Jugendlichen an internationalen Wettfischen teilgenommen haben.
Das ich das noch erleben darf ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Das ist kein Meilenstein - das ist der Schrei nach Hilfe von Unfähigen, die durch eigene Schuld und Blödheit in den Schlamassel gekommen sind.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Knispel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ist es nicht ein Meilenstein der Geschichte - erstmals wird im DAFV öffentlich zugegeben, dass die Jugentlichen an internationalen Wettfischen teilgenommen haben.
> Das ich das noch erleben darf ....



Nu ja, war bestimmt das letzte Mal....


----------



## mathei (12. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

So groß das Dilema ist, bleibt die Frage, warum stellt NDS dieses Material jetzt erst ( ein paar Tage vor Versammlung ) der Anglerschaft zur Verfügung. Wann die eigenen Deligierten es bekommen haben ist offen.
Und schaue ich mir die Zahlen der möglichen Deligierten an und wie viele NDS gemeldet hat, bin ich mehr als irritiert. Dagegen Brandenburg. Was haben die vor ?


----------



## hetzerloh (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Für manche ist es besser, wenn die Mitglieder nicht zu viel wissen, denn sie könnten munter werden. Wer will das schon ? Oder ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Dass das nicht früher veröffentlicht wurde, finde ich auch schade - aber immerhin..



mathei schrieb:


> Und schaue ich mir die Zahlen der möglichen Deligierten an und wie viele NDS gemeldet hat, bin ich mehr als irritiert. Dagegen Brandenburg. Was haben die vor ?


*Keine Panik, mehr Leute heisst nicht mehr Stimmen!*

Die Delegiertenzahl richtet sich nach den Stimmen.
1 Stimme pro 4.000 Mitglieder (noch, soll ja auf 2.000 gesetzt werden, um die lästigen, kleinen (EX-DAV)LV auszubremsen und den großen LV mehr Gewicht zu verleihen).
Pro Delegierter max. 3 Stimmen - minimal 1 logischerweise
Man kann also, wenn man 12 Stimmen hätte ( um die 50.000 Zahler im LV) , entweder 4 Leute (3 Stimmen pro D.) mitnehmen oder 12 (1 Stimme pro D.).

Wobei sich jeder LV fragen lassen muss, wenn er mehr Leute mitnimmt als die notwendige Mindestzahl zum abstimmen, zu was eigentlich?

Denn die müssen ja bezahlt werden - Reisekosten für jeden zweiten übernimmt ja (noch, siehe Antrag auf Abschaffung der Reisekostenzahlung) der BV, den Rest muss der jeweilige LV tragen.

*Nur mal zum Vergleich aus dem Delegiertenmaterial:*
*LSFV-NDS* hat 8 Mindestdelegierte und bringt 8 Leute mit

*LSFV-SH* hat 4 Mindestdelegierte, bringt aber 9 Leute mit und zahlt entsprechend mehr

*Brandenburg* hat 7 Mindestdelegierte und bringt 19 mit und zahlt entsprechend mehr

Und am besten der 
*Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe* mit 5 Mindestdelegierten, der bringt 15 mit und noch 2 Gäste und bezahlt entsprechend mehr

Einige LV scheinen entweder zu viel Geld zu haben, oder es ist ihnen wichtiger, das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer für diese HV einzusetzen statt für ihren LV, so könnte man das sehen, oder??...

Früher waren das ja mal abnickende Lustreiseveranstaltungen mit nettem Gelage abends, zu dem man auch gerne mal die Gattin mitnahm, damit die sehen konnte, wie wichtig man wäre....

Die jetzige (und kommenden?) HV dürfte aber kaum vergnügungssteuerpflichtig werden.

*Mit wie viel Delegierten euer jeweiliger LV anreist und ob und wie viel mehr das sind als notwendig, könnt ihr im Delegiertenmaterial nachgucken:*
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331




Ob mit oder ohne öffentliches Delegiertenmaterial, das zwar spät, aber immerhin wenigstens von einem einzigen LV veröffentlicht wurde,m wir werden sehen, was kommt auf der HV....

und @ hetzerloh:
Ja, so seh ich das auch.....


----------



## GandRalf (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



> Früher waren das ja mal abnickende Lustreiseveranstaltungen mit nettem  Gelage abends, zu dem man auch gerne mal die Gattin mitnahm, damit die  sehen konnte, wie wichtig man wäre....



Heute nicht mehr?

Delegiertenmaterial - Anlage Tagungsablauf - Sa,. 15.11. 20.00Uhr:

*"Gemütlicher Abend*"


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

@ GandRalf:
ASV Greven, ihr gehört doch zu denen, oder?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und am besten der
> *Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe* mit 5 Mindestdelegierten, der bringt 15 mit und noch 2 Gäste und bezahlt entsprechend mehr
> 
> Einige LV scheinen entweder zu viel Geld zu haben, oder es ist ihnen wichtiger, das Geld ihrer organisierten Angelfischer für diese HV einzusetzen statt für ihren LV, so könnte man das sehen, oder??...



Ich würde als Verein jedenfalls bei solchen Landesverbänden, die augenscheinlich zu viel Geld haben für solche überdimensionierten  "Lustreisen" und sogar noch Gäste einladen, dann mal nachfragen wegen einer Beitragssenkung....


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr?
> Delegiertenmaterial - Anlage Tagungsablauf - Sa,. 15.11. 20.00Uhr:
> *"Gemütlicher Abend*"


 Ich denke, früher war das durchaus üblich, dass man gemütlich beisammen saß & sich Anglerwitze erzählte.
 Also Witze darüber, wie man zuvor die zahlenden Angler wieder verarscht hat.

Ob die sich diesmal nach _dem_ Nachmittag noch mit 'ner Berliner Weißen zusammensetzen... |rolleyes
 Es besteht durchaus die Gefahr, dass dann Messer fliegen.
 Viell. gibt's ja solche Pressemeldungen, _"Er sollte Ehrenmitglied werden, stattdessen wurde er erschla..."_

 Aber hoffen wir mal nicht zu viel.
 Viell. ist hinterher doch wieder eitel Sonnenschein und wir greifen alle tiefer in die Tasche.
 Beim VDSF/DAFV hat man schon Pferde kotzen sehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ GandRalf:
> ASV Greven, ihr gehört doch zu denen, oder?...


Ja.

 Zumindest die Aufforderung, die Beitragserhöhung & Umlage abzulehnen, hat der LV von uns bekommen.

 Und Fragen dazu + weitere werden im Anschluss kommen, auch zu der netten Gruppenreise all inclusive.

 Am WE danach findet übrigens die LV-Veranstaltung "Vorstände im Gespräch" statt.
 Ich hoffe, ich schaff es zeitlich da hin zu kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Am WE danach findet übrigens die LV-Veranstaltung "Vorstände im Gespräch" statt.
> Ich hoffe, ich schaff es zeitlich da hin zu kommen.


Viel Spaß und nicht unterkriegen lassen!!


----------



## GandRalf (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Wird schwierig.

Du kennst ja Kati unseren Wadenbeißer auch schon persönlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Trifft ja nicht nur euren Verein in eurem LV, wie man aus dem Delegiertenmaterial ersehen kann - vielleicht wachen endlich ja noch ein paar andere auf, wenn sie sehen, was die LV so mit ihrem Geld machen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *LSFV-SH* hat 4 Mindestdelegierte, bringt aber 9 Leute mit und zahlt entsprechend mehr


 
 Vielleicht stellt ja mal jemand im dortigen Forum diese Frage...?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellt ja mal jemand im dortigen Forum diese Frage...?




*Hüstel*
Fragen kann man ja viel..


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

Wir sollten ohne bestätigte Info nicht vorschnell schließen, dass die jeweiligen LV die Kosten für die zusätzlichen Personen tragen. Vielleicht zahlen die das ja selber, weil sie sich den Spaß nicht entgehen lassen möchten.
Manche Leute geben für irgendein blondes deutsches Schlagersternchen oder für irgendeinen drögen selbst ernannten "Comedian" ihr Geld aus, warum also nicht für eine wohl einmalige Realsatireliveveranstaltung.:m

Außerdem: Je mehr Leute man "drin" hat, desto höher stehen die Chancen, die "Informationen" heimlich zeitnah nach draußen zu schleusen.
(Aber pfiffig von Thomas, die eingeschleusten Informanten direkt mitzuzählen und auch noch an den Pranger zu stellen!!!)


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Ich denke eher, die Themen auf der HV des DAFV sind so komplex, dass man  kompetente Verstärkung mitnehmen muss.

Hinweis: Meine mich zu erinnern, bei einigen Auflistungen steht auch "Gäste".  

Wurden diese Gäste von den Landesverbänden eingeladen? 
Wer finanziert dies?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wurden diese Gäste von den Landesverbänden eingeladen?


Meines Wissens:
Ja




Sharpo schrieb:


> Wer finanziert dies?


Der einladende Landesverband - (aber auch wenns der Bundesverband wäre (grins - von welcher Kohle?)), wärs am Ende natürlich IMMER der in diesem Landesverband organisierte Angelfischer...


Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Kosten HV vom DAFV  2013:
über 70.000 Euro

Ansatz Haushalt DAFV 2015 für Europaarbeit (ja, fürs ganze Jahr....):
2.500 Euro

Man kann also klar die Prioritäten sehen......................


----------



## Sharpo (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Naja, ich frage mich warum man einen Herrn Heddergott einlädt?
(wenn ich micht verlesen habe)
Der herr ist weder in der Geschäftsführung noch im Vorstand.
Ausserdem munkelt man in NRW, dass dieser viel Bockmist gemacht hat.

Wie verhält sich eigentlich der Mitgliederbestand zu "Davon abgerechnet" ?

Einige LV haben weniger Mitglieder als abgerechnet wurde und andere haben in der Abrechnung 0 Abrechnungen bei 94 Mitgliedern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Die Stimmen werden vergeben nach Zahl der bezahlten Beiträge zum 15 Oktober des Vorjahres (pro 4.000 Zahler eine Stimme auf der HV).

Zu- und Abwächse während dieses Jahres bis zur HV werden nicht berücksichtigt, ebensowenig nicht bezahlte Beiträge.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu- und Abwächse während dieses Jahres bis zur HV werden nicht berücksichtigt, ebensowenig nicht bezahlte Beiträge.


Auswüchse und Dreckswächse wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Zupper (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Was wollt Ihr  - ist doch Beginn der Faschingszeit.
Je mehr Narren um so größer der Spaß !:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Ja. man muss noch lachen können um nicht ins Schreien auszubrechen (oder ins ko......), da hast Du schon irgendwie recht.......


----------



## Dunraven (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Stimmen werden vergeben nach Zahl der bezahlten Beiträge zum 15 Oktober des Vorjahres (pro 4.000 Zahler eine Stimme auf der HV).
> 
> Zu- und Abwächse während dieses Jahres bis zur HV werden nicht berücksichtigt, ebensowenig nicht bezahlte Beiträge.



Bedeutet also praktisch nächstes Jahr Niedersachsen 0 Stimmen? Und das weil die Frau Happach-Kasan ja die Überweisung auf das Sperrkonto scheinbar als nicht bezahlt wertet, obwohl sie doch nur die berechtigte Forderung hätte erfüllen müssen. Aber wie sie ja selbst schreibt haben sie noch nicht einmal ansatzweise das versucht, sondern sich nur mit Sachen wie Landesgesetzen und Tierschutz befasst, die mit der Frage von Niedersachsen ja nun überhaupt nichts zu schaffen haben, und in keinem Zusammenhang damit stehen. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Wenns da den DAFV noch gibt und je nachdem, welche LV da noch drin sind.

Ich habe aus niedersächsischen Bezirken munkeln hören, die noch bei eurer letzten HV für den Verbleib im DAFV gestimmt haben, dass die jetzt Anträge zur näxten HV bei euch stellen wollen, dass Niedersachsen doch austreten soll - vielleicht hat einige von den Helden jetzt mal der Adam Riese wach geküsst???

Und gestern abend war ja in SH Verbands/Delegiertensausschuss/sitzung - ich weiss zwar noch nicht das Ergebnis (die informieren ja eher selten und wenn, kaum richtig oder vollständig), aber nach meiner Kenntnis war da auch eine vorsorgliche Kündigung noch dieses Jahr (2016 dann raus) und eine Ablehnung der Beitragserhöhung Thema...

Dazu hat Weser-Ems nen HV-Beschluss, dass die kündigen müssen, wenn weiterhin Veranstaltungen wie bisher 2013 und 2014 (Wettangeln) durchführen im DAFV. Und auch die sind nicht begeistert von einer Beitragserhöhung (das stimmt am Ende vielleicht nur deren Verbandspräsi, der Finanzvize des DAFV dafür..)..

Und der Rheinische hat nen Beschluss seiner Mitglieder, bei Beitragserhöhung zu kündigen - da ist man wohl am überlegen, in wie weit die Leistungskürzungen bei gleichem Beitrag schon als (verdeckte) Beitragserhöhung gewertet werden könnten - bei Beschluss Beitragserhöhung kommt da aber wohl jedenfalls dann die Kündigung..

und..

und....

und.........

Wird so oder so luschtich werden die Tage ;-)))

Aber am Ende werden wohl wie bisher immer bei den Abnickern und Umfallern (fast) alle irgendwie ihre Trümmertruppe im Bund noch retten wollen - wetten??


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stellt ja mal jemand im dortigen Forum diese Frage...?


 
 Ist ja jetzt passiert #6. Danke dafür! Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die Antwort gespannt...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Ist doch wurscht, erwartet doch von da eh keiner ernsthaft, die haben doch (immer noch, man glaubt es echt nicht) "vollstes Vertrauen".......

Samstag gilts (wenn nicht bei Präsidiumssitzung oder VA morgen irgendwas passiert, da hört man auch viel - aber wie gesagt, am Ende werden sich wohl wieder die Umfaller und Abnicker durchsetzen..)  da wird man sehen, wies ausgeht und wer wie abstimmt (es sei denn, sie würden geheime Abstimmung beschliessen )....


----------



## Stoni-Killer (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Hallöle,
Hat jemand ne Erklärung dafür, das lt. Delegierten-Paper nur 30 LV zur HV gemeldet haben..... Wo bleibt der Rest?

SK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Delegiertenmaterial zur DAFV-Hauptversammlung öffentlich*

Na das reicht doch, oder??

Die anderen werden halt zufrieden sein, so wie es läuft und deswegen gleich wegbleiben...

Abnicken in absentia sozusagen...

Kommen ja aber prozentual immer noch mehr Mitglieder als bei Vereinssitzungen...

So what?

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......


----------

